
Devuan Beowulf 3.0.0 stable release - zdw
https://devuan.org/os/announce/beowulf-stable-announce-060120
======
meddlepal
At first I thought this was a a way to run a Beowulf cluster... that brought
back memories (is Beowulf still relevant in 2020?)

I forgot Devuan is the fork of Debian with Systemd stripped out.

~~~
efiecho
> At first I thought this was a a way to run a Beowulf cluster...

Well, it is. Install and configure Open MPI or MPICH on multiple connected
Devuan Beowulf systems and you have a Beowulf cluster. As a bonus, your new
Beowulf cluster is systemd free.

~~~
meddlepal
> As a bonus, your new Beowulf cluster is systemd free.

Not really a bonus in my book, but I am sure it is for some folks.

------
badrabbit
I'be been using devuan almost daily for about two years now. Very happy with
it, I also use debian,ubuntu and in the past RHEL and I can tell you it's just
simpler without systemd for me. Very glad to see progress on projects I use
daily like this one.

------
petre
> runit optional alternative /sbin/init

Yay, runit. Also openrc. I can't wait to upgrade my VM to this release and
switch to runit.

